

The Making of Warcraft, Part 2 - mcfunley
http://www.codeofhonor.com/blog/the-making-of-warcraft-part-2

======
jmduke
_Game development is about trade-offs — great games don’t have to do
everything, they have to do a limited number of things well._

Might as well go and remove the _game_ qualifier from that statement, and its
still true.

Even as someone who isn't particularly interested in game dev, this series is
fascinating and I eagerly await more.

~~~
wikwocket
Indeed, Antoine de Saint-Exupery said it best: "Perfection is achieved, not
when there is nothing more to add, but when there is nothing left to take
away."

Unfortunately, as developers, we're always at odds with the reverse tendency,
expressed by Zawinski's Law: "Every program attempts to expand until it can
read mail. Those programs which cannot so expand are replaced by ones which
can."

------
mindblink
One of the the last part about Warcraft's bright color palette is very
fascinating. Especially the insight that you have to consider the actual
environment that many of your users will be in.

I would argue, the bright color palette served the visual design of the
warcraft games very well --all the way up to the mega-blockbuster, World of
Warcraft.

~~~
rlt3
I thought it was pretty interesting as well because I have always thought that
game players played in the dark, the only light being their computer or TV.

If you look at the big LAN party conventions, or LAN parties in general,
they're always hosted with the lights off.

------
fletchowns
Here's the discussion of the first part if you missed it:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4292598>

------
nry
I like these ALOT. No best practices, or you should do this better. It is
about making something you love and get the code to production. I look forward
to more of these.

~~~
Auguste
If you enjoy these blog posts, you might want to check out 'Masters of Doom'
by David Kushner. It's about John Carmack & Romero and id Software's early
years (The Johns' childhoods through to Quake 3). Like these blog posts, it's
more of a story of the early id team and games than anything else.

------
pdenya
No time to read this now but I'll definitely get to it later. The first part
([http://www.codeofhonor.com/blog/the-making-of-warcraft-
part-...](http://www.codeofhonor.com/blog/the-making-of-warcraft-part-1)) was
a treat to read, I wish there were more stories like this around.

------
rnernento
These articles are great, thanks OP.

------
gregtour
What color is the dragon?

~~~
gregtour
Every color.

